# Textures from the back yard



## ronlane (Jul 20, 2014)

Couldn't just let a beautiful day go without shooting something, so I went into the back yard and pulled out the extension tubes for some more practice. Not sure what I will use them for but I have them now, lol.

1) The saw




2) The stripes



3) My next project, lol!


----------

